# Question about Bentonite and skeeter pee



## leeleepad (Jan 2, 2013)

I made a 5 gallon batch of lemon skeeter pee and used bentonite to clear it ( like i have done with all other batches) When I racked this batch into a carboy I also added 48oz (96oz total) of real lemon and added the bentonite. I left the bentonite in the carboy a little longer then im use to. I did not add sugar at the end cause my wife likes it dry. I let it rest for about 3 weeks after this and it doesnt have taste to it. The other batches tasted of lemon. Should I have let the 48oz of real lemon sit in the wine for a bit before adding the bentonite? Did bentonite absorb the flavor? Did I leave the bentonite in the carboy to long?. Will age give it back a lemon taste? Thanks for your imput.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 3, 2013)

Last summer, I did a side-by-side comparitive study of the effects of sparkolloid and bentonite on my Dragon Blood Wine (triple berry skeeter pee). Although I did not encounter the problem you discribe, I discovered that the use of bentonite did effect the flavor at bottling time, but had little effect in the long run. You can view the study here...

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f5/bentonite-sparkolloid-comparative-study-31849/


----------

